# mosqito



## crestliner TS

anyone catching anything yet? Crappie report? Thanks


----------



## brad crappie

No been fished out plus with the virus it has more people gathered there and gettin it!! Plus I read that fish might attract it to! Be aware ! Good luck use caution


----------



## bountyhunter

at mos no news, has always been great news.


----------



## JamesF

Get the net!!


----------



## BaddFish

LOL, Calm down fellas.
I stood in the rain until 11:00 last night, very slow. Eyes spawning all around me. No bites. (Floating Rapala's & Swim baits)
Only guys gettin anything were using...vibee's and well.... I'm not saying anything else.


----------



## Steelheader88

Maybe Baddfish was making an inference as to the hooks on the vibe-e's and perhaps fish coming in with those hooks attached to other parts than their mouth?


----------



## jetdrivr

I have never understood why people want to keep everything a damn secret. I thought one of the main purposes of this forum was to share information to help each other out. I will always report what I caught, along with the how, where, and what. Fishing changes so much from day to day, if you think that sharing your success will somehow ruin it for you later...you are mistaken.


----------



## BaddFish

It seems like I shared some info with you... not sure why I'm still the bad guy.
Have a nice day.


----------



## jiggerman

Go to the 88 boat ramp and go south 200 feet the fish are right there in the water.


----------



## JamesF

With the current atmosphere, virus, weather, cabin fever, stress, etc. Has a lot of people on edge. These posts sure aren't heading in a positive direction. I along with many others, aren't wanting to read about arguing, and bad attitudes. Just my opinion, which probably doesn't mean a thing in this thread. Carry on, if you must.


----------



## joekacz

JamesF said:


> With the current atmosphere, virus, weather, cabin fever, stress, etc. Has a lot of people on edge. These posts sure aren't heading in a positive direction. I along with many others, aren't wanting to read about arguing, and bad attitudes. Just my opinion, which probably doesn't mean a thing in this thread. Carry on, if you must.


X2 on that.


----------



## Bluewalleye

BaddFish said:


> LOL, Calm down fellas.
> I stood in the rain until 11:00 last night, very slow. Eyes spawning all around me. No bites. (Floating Rapala's & Swim baits)
> Only guys gettin anything were using...vibee's and well.... I'm not saying anything else.


I LOL on your 1st post about not saying anything. I knew you were being sarcastic. Not sure why anyone else didn't get the humor in your post. I guess people are just uptight about all that is going on in the world. I just continue to go fishing when the weather is good enough to do that. Thanks for leaving what you did wading. It isn't your responsibility to leave a report on what guys around you were doing. But thanks for the hint lol


----------



## jiggerman

Here is the moral of the story, i have witnessed it first hand on a fishing site as big as this one, you all can give out your spots and find out the hard way. some of my friends on here have been kind enough to help me with fishing reports and i return the favors. i have been fishing my whole life of 56 years and i still get the thrill and excitement of finding my own spots and catching fish,it makes it all more exciting and fun, also most fishermen and women have spent countless hours and money chasing fish and catching them or coming home empty handed, but thats why it is called fishing, not catching. Just keep in mind when you get to your favorite spot and its packed with people, believe me it happens. try new things , read up on old threads on here and you will know just about anything you want to know about Ohios great fisheries.Good luck and take a friend or kid fishing, its the greatest experience to see the excitement on their face when they catch something.


----------



## crestliner TS

jiggerman said:


> Here is the moral of the story, i have witnessed it first hand on a fishing site as big as this one, you all can give out your spots and find out the hard way. some of my friends on here have been kind enough to help me with fishing reports and i return the favors. i have been fishing my whole life of 56 years and i still get the thrill and excitement of finding my own spots and catching fish,it makes it all more exciting and fun, also most fishermen and women have spent countless hours and money chasing fish and catching them or coming home empty handed, but thats why it is called fishing, not catching. Just keep in mind when you get to your favorite spot and its packed with people, believe me it happens. try new things , read up on old threads on here and you will know just about anything you want to know about Ohios great fisheries.Good luck and take a friend or kid fishing, its the greatest experience to see the excitement on their face when they catch something.


That is why you dont post exactly where your spot is! If I catch Crappie at Mosq I WILL report what I caught, what I used, fish depth, etc. but I wont say I was at the cemetery bridge and here are my gps coordinates! Just use common sense but dont waste peoples time by showing a bunch of crappie pics and saying"(i killed them, but i aint sayin where!)you know who you are!


----------



## johnboy111711

crestliner TS said:


> anyone catching anything yet? Crappie report? Thanks


Yes, at a few lakes. much easier to go find a few fish than sit on a key board trolling!


----------



## FlyFishRich

If anyone wants to go to the river with me I'll prove I don't catch crap lol lol lol


----------



## Outasync

Fished skeeter tonight. 1 walleye 20 inches on a chartuse rap. Missed 1 also.


----------



## Jake/Rob

Haven’t waded mosquito before to target the spring walleye bite. Anyone got any ballpark locations or tactics to give it a try with? Thanks


----------



## iceman

The nice thing about mosquito is that it provides so many areas to wade wnd over the years I have waded many many spots (20 plus easy) and there are probably that many if not more that I haven't or don't know about. 
South End
Swim Beach
State Park
Point just south of swim beach just north of spillway
Bay between spillway and swimbeach(80's) was lights out
Area between marina breakwalls and campgrounds ( large area) park on gravel road up from marina bait shop
Area south of break walls 305 road bed
East side of lake south end...305 boat ramp point
Area north of 305 boat ramp
Walnut Run
Cemetery
Bay between Walnut Run and I think it is yacht club
Cemetery south of cemetery lot...north of cemetery lot...bay north of cemetery lot
Area in and around causeway public ramp on upper south end
North end. Park in causeway bait parking lot cross bay get out to point just north of causeway bait ramp( little bit if hike)
North end West side of lake ...park end if causeway walk along backwaters and get out to first point north of causeway.
Few more I haven't included but that should definitely give someone some ideas who is not familiar with lake...many places inside of marina bay as well.


----------



## joekacz

iceman said:


> The nice thing about mosquito is that it provides so many areas to wade wnd over the years I have waded many many spots (20 plus easy) and there are probably that many if not more that I haven't or don't know about.
> South End
> Swim Beach
> State Park
> Point just south of swim beach just north of spillway
> Bay between spillway and swimbeach(80's) was lights out
> Area between marina breakwalls and campgrounds ( large area) park on gravel road up from marina bait shop
> Area south of break walls 305 road bed
> East side of lake south end...305 boat ramp point
> Area north of 305 boat ramp
> Walnut Run
> Cemetery
> Bay between Walnut Run and I think it is yacht club
> Cemetery south of cemetery lot...north of cemetery lot...bay north of cemetery lot
> Area in and around causeway public ramp on upper south end
> North end. Park in causeway bait parking lot cross bay get out to point just north of causeway bait ramp( little bit if hike)
> North end West side of lake ...park end if causeway walk along backwaters and get out to first point north of causeway.
> Few more I haven't included but that should definitely give someone some ideas who is not familiar with lake...many places inside of marina bay as well.


Now you did it! You gave away ALL of MY secret spot's! LOL Great report,that might end the questioning of where. Plenty of starting spots,just a little effort and BINGO! Very Good.


----------



## Jake/Rob

iceman said:


> The nice thing about mosquito is that it provides so many areas to wade wnd over the years I have waded many many spots (20 plus easy) and there are probably that many if not more that I haven't or don't know about.
> South End
> Swim Beach
> State Park
> Point just south of swim beach just north of spillway
> Bay between spillway and swimbeach(80's) was lights out
> Area between marina breakwalls and campgrounds ( large area) park on gravel road up from marina bait shop
> Area south of break walls 305 road bed
> East side of lake south end...305 boat ramp point
> Area north of 305 boat ramp
> Walnut Run
> Cemetery
> Bay between Walnut Run and I think it is yacht club
> Cemetery south of cemetery lot...north of cemetery lot...bay north of cemetery lot
> Area in and around causeway public ramp on upper south end
> North end. Park in causeway bait parking lot cross bay get out to point just north of causeway bait ramp( little bit if hike)
> North end West side of lake ...park end if causeway walk along backwaters and get out to first point north of causeway.
> Few more I haven't included but that should definitely give someone some ideas who is not familiar with lake...many places inside of marina bay as well.





iceman said:


> The nice thing about mosquito is that it provides so many areas to wade wnd over the years I have waded many many spots (20 plus easy) and there are probably that many if not more that I haven't or don't know about.
> South End
> Swim Beach
> State Park
> Point just south of swim beach just north of spillway
> Bay between spillway and swimbeach(80's) was lights out
> Area between marina breakwalls and campgrounds ( large area) park on gravel road up from marina bait shop
> Area south of break walls 305 road bed
> East side of lake south end...305 boat ramp point
> Area north of 305 boat ramp
> Walnut Run
> Cemetery
> Bay between Walnut Run and I think it is yacht club
> Cemetery south of cemetery lot...north of cemetery lot...bay north of cemetery lot
> Area in and around causeway public ramp on upper south end
> North end. Park in causeway bait parking lot cross bay get out to point just north of causeway bait ramp( little bit if hike)
> North end West side of lake ...park end if causeway walk along backwaters and get out to first point north of causeway.
> Few more I haven't included but that should definitely give someone some ideas who is not familiar with lake...many places inside of marina bay as well.


Man great info!! That should be enough to get me started!! Much appreciated!!


----------



## Lil' Rob

Can anyone tell me how the water clarity and level is?

Thinking about making the 2-hour drive with the boat tomorrow to try for crappies. Anyone doing any good with them?


----------



## Jake/Rob

Lil' Rob said:


> Can anyone tell me how the water clarity and level is?
> 
> Thinking about making the 2-hour drive with the boat tomorrow to try for crappies. Anyone doing any good with them?


Had my boat on it last Sunday, water level seemed pretty normal but only around 42.5 degrees. I’m sure with all the rain we had this week the level is up and muddied up


----------



## crappyman

crestliner TS said:


> anyone catching anything yet? Crappie report? Thanks


Was there for a few hours, few crappie caught on north side of causeway, but that’s it!


----------



## ezbite

Fished the nw side of the causeway last evening from 530-7 caught one 4 pound perch on a minnow under a bobber.


----------



## joekacz

ezbite said:


> View attachment 348317
> Fished the nw side of the causeway last evening from 530-7 caught one 4 pound perch on a minnow under a bobber.


Looks closer to 3lbs. to me! LOL. Nice catch anyway.


----------



## coach76

Well, one thing for sure, that will be one good eating fish, enjoy


----------



## Josh1193

Does anyone know the water conditions on mosquito as of now, Wednesday night? Thinking of taking my son out crappie fishing in the morning.


----------



## ezbite

Muddy


----------



## Lil' Rob

ezbite said:


> Muddy


Thanks for the replies. Think I'll stay closer to home for now.


----------



## Jake/Rob

Any one out Squito today? If so how windy? Was gonna maybe head out for the evening bite but didn’t want to make the drive all the way up there if there are white caps. Thanks


----------



## Kenlow1

I would pass-40-45 mph gusts today!


----------



## Jake/Rob

Kenlow1 said:


> I would pass-40-45 mph gusts today!


Yeah probably the smart call, thanks


----------



## asiu118

willows are budding anytime


----------



## ezbite

Jake/Rob said:


> Any one out Squito today? If so how windy? Was gonna maybe head out for the evening bite but didn’t want to make the drive all the way up there if there are white caps. Thanks


2 trailers in the 305 lot a few hrs ago, wind was from the s-se water is up at least a foot and very muddy


----------



## fishnmachine

Has the water cleared up any since Sunday?


----------



## Bluewalleye

I was out yesterday, and the water from the dam to north of the of 305 had about 2' of visibility. Had a muddy tint to it. Hardly marked a fish in any water less then 18' of water. Ton of fish in the deep channel. Tried vibes, trolled small and big cranks, tried jig and minnow and jig with swim type bait on it. Tried pretty much everything in my arsenal to catch something, and managed 1 walleye and 4 small crappie. Caught the 1 walleye on a 1/8 ounce vibe and had 2 other nice bumps on it. And also got the crappie on it as well. 
water temp was 47 pretty much all day. Cloudy and north breeze had a bite to it once it started to blow around 8 to 10 mph later in the day.


----------



## fishnmachine

Clarity better than I expected...thanks for the update...


----------



## fishnmachine

Fished today....water at causeway 12" or less visibility temps 48- 50...cold front shut our bite down..3 crappie no eyes...water up at least a foot since last fri...could barely get under the causeway...North of causeway pure mud...


----------



## mosquitopat

fishnmachine said:


> Fished today....water at causeway 12" or less visibility temps 48- 50...cold front shut our bite down..3 crappie no eyes...water up at least a foot since last fri...could barely get under the causeway...North of causeway pure mud...


thanks for report


----------



## crappieboo420

I’m heading out tomorrow night any news on how the bite is? Will be coming from Akron.


----------



## iceman

Waded last night from 8-9:30
West shoreline
Water clarity pretty good
Caught 1 20 inch male and buddy caught one male about 18...it was milking.
Nice night to be out because the wind was not a factor...lake was rolling pretty good on south end out of north.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Fished the north end this morning and early afternoon...water clarity wasn't too bad, but the wind and chop made for rough day in my boat...son and I marked a few fish in 10-12, but couldn't get anything consistent going...caught 3, that was it...3 nice crappie, all 3 about 12"...marked a lot of fish in 8-10, but nothing seemed to want what we had...water temp according to my fish finder was 50-52.


----------



## Eyes on te ice

We fished the south end from 9 - 2:30 and I thought the water had very low visability. We only got 4 crappie and 2 perch.


----------



## 0utwest

Anybody lose a motor cover ? Found a evinrude cover on Rt88 east of mosquito .


----------



## cueman

I went wading cemetery area tonight, 7-9:00, caught one 12-13" walleye and missed a couple, anyone else having any luck?


----------



## iceman

Swim beach area at mosquito had close to a dozen guys wading tonight by 7:45 pm
Didn't see one minnow bucket...I fished further up the lake on west end from about 8-10...1 walleye 3 big bass and one real strong cat...took way to long to land. Boats trolling in real tight to shore. Saw one other fella pick up a walleye that was it


----------



## cueman

iceman said:


> Swim beach area at mosquito had close to a dozen guys wading tonight by 7:45 pm
> Didn't see one minnow bucket...I fished further up the lake on west end from about 8-10...1 walleye 3 big bass and one real strong cat...took way to long to land. Boats trolling in real tight to shore. Saw one other fella pick up a walleye that was it


They must be throwing stick baits or sw in m baits, there were 2 or 3 boats trolling in tight by the cemetery too, right before I left, one went by me at about 40', and it's not like he didn't know we were there.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

What’s the deal with the crappies? I’m debating hitting an evening/night bite again this week. Shoot me a PM if anyone wants to meet up to give her a go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bountyhunter

that lake gets so much fishing pressure its starting to show. fished it for 50 years and it shows that lake has made huge changes.but theres still couple left.


----------



## Popspastime

bountyhunter said:


> that lake gets so much fishing pressure its starting to show. fished it for 50 years and it shows that lake has made huge changes.but theres still couple left.


Along with social media..


----------



## eyeballs

Popspastime said:


> Along with social media..


That probably changed fishin there more than anything


----------



## allwayzfishin

social media has ruined just about every productive spot that’s easily located. This website is the only place I share information and only with select individuals. I swear people recognize my boat and come fish literally within casting distance whether they see me catching or not lol. It’s ridiculous anymore with all these people out of work. Good luck out there tho and keep your info in that trusted network or it’ll get over pressured in 24hrs lol.


----------



## Popspastime

2 threads on the first page and 12,000 views. What does that equate to in traffic on the lake?


----------



## Fish2Win

allwayzfishin said:


> social media has ruined just about every productive spot that’s easily located. This website is the only place I share information and only with select individuals. I swear people recognize my boat and come fish literally within casting distance whether they see me catching or not lol. It’s ridiculous anymore with all these people out of work. Good luck out there tho and keep your info in that trusted network or it’ll get over pressured in 24hrs lol.



What kind of boat do you have?? Please provide pics of it. Thx


----------



## Spaniel235

allwayzfishin said:


> social media has ruined just about every productive spot that’s easily located. This website is the only place I share information and only with select individuals. I swear people recognize my boat and come fish literally within casting distance whether they see me catching or not lol. It’s ridiculous anymore with all these people out of work. Good luck out there tho and keep your info in that trusted network or it’ll get over pressured in 24hrs lol.


Just in case, what does your boat look like? Asking for a friend.....


----------



## allwayzfishin

Spaniel235 said:


> Just in case, what does your boat look like? Asking for a friend.....


----------



## Bluefinn

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 350929


I figured that was you.


----------



## c. j. stone

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 350929


That's not your boat, that's definitely an Erie Boat!


----------



## set-the-drag

THAT IS MY BOAT YOU SOB!


----------



## c. j. stone

Fishing Spots: If you post it, They Will Come!
(and fill their buckets-and grain sacks!)


----------



## Popspastime

Thats that bridge..!! I know right where you are!!


----------



## RED DRAGON

allwayzfishin said:


> social media has ruined just about every productive spot that’s easily located. This website is the only place I share information and only with select individuals. I swear people recognize my boat and come fish literally within casting distance whether they see me catching or not lol. It’s ridiculous anymore with all these people out of work. Good luck out there tho and keep your info in that trusted network or it’ll get over pressured in 24hrs lol.


maybe they just want your autograph! or to take a selfy with you and your boat in background!


----------



## J2jm

Take a picture with an obvious feature in the background with your catch, just not where you caught the fish, give them a bum steer if they want to believe what they see on the internet. 
Also, when your done fishing or just relaxing throw a marker bouy sit 50 yards away and watch the show. Brings the internet scouters and blue jean navy in like moths to a light. Have a laugh on them instead of being frustrated by them.


----------



## Spaniel235

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 350929


I somehow knew that...I've seen you all over...what do you have her powered with?


----------



## OptOutside440

The best thing to do now is make fake fishing news. Have something in the background of the photo identifiable to lead the creepers astray. Also, make sure you have a rod and reel beside you in the pictures with a different lure. Change lures before heading back in. If you were shallow say deep or even the opposite. If someone ever tells me something I usually think they are the same as me probably and do the opposite. I'm noticing a trend now fishing bait shops posting amazing catches. These posts to fishing bait shops are like Walmart putting a Black Friday ad out to the general public. They increase sales. Especially now with everything going on watch for a lot of fake reports. Maybe we need a Snopes for fishing reports now. lol


----------



## 1MoreKast

I agree the social media groups have ruined a lot of things, one most being solitude in certain areas. What I think will help, is just removing yourself from the groups. I'm there for the pictures, but not everybody wants to see cigs and stringers either...There could honestly be, or there already is, a bashing thread on social media groups somewhere in this forum but this isn't the thread for it. 

With that said, I'm heading out Saturday to wade. The spawn to post spawn migration is likely going to be difficult to maneuver but I'm up for the challenge. Good luck to anyone going out this weekend and be safe! 6 feet!!! lol


----------



## dowop




----------



## The Ukranian

How muddy is the lake? Would love to try for some post spawn pike


----------



## SPURCHASERX

Right now it’s blowing 20+
Real muddy


----------



## Shortdrift

My boat is for sale, OBO


----------



## set-the-drag

42 PT with the torpedoes and depth charges that still work... Ir you got that and the thousand rounds for the 20 on the front.... We'll talk


----------



## Popspastime

Shortdrift,
Do you have a bunk or roller trailer for that thing?


----------



## Lil' Rob

He pulls that thing with his SUV! 

And then power loads it back on the trailer!


----------



## Bluefinn

Popspastime said:


> Shortdrift,
> Do you have a bunk or roller trailer for that thing?


And a good supply of drif


Lil' Rob said:


> He pulls that thing with his SUV!
> 
> And then power loads it back on the trailer!


Must have some killer drift socks.


----------



## joekacz

Shortdrift said:


> My boat is for sale, OBO


Considered making you an offer but for 2 reason's; (1) your definitely gonna attract a crowd which is not my style. (2) Don't think that it would draft shallow enough so I could use for duck hunting.


----------

